# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  http://www.interprojekt.com.pl

## tsatasos

Καλημέρα παιδιά,

Έχει αγοράσει κανείς από αυτό το site? Είναι εντάξει?

http://www.interprojekt.com.pl

Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι ενώ όλοι έχουν πάνω κάτω ίδιες τιμές, σαυτό τα έχει όλα πιο φθηνά.

Ειδικά τα προϊόντα της interline είναι πολύ φθηνότερα (λογικό να μου πείτε αφού εκεί κατασκευάζονται).

----------


## JB172

Από ότι ξέρω κάποιοι έχουν ψωνίσει από το συγκεκριμένο site. Δεν έχω ακούσει τίποτα περίεργο.

Να έχεις υπόψιν σου τα κάτωθι:
http://www.interprojekt.com.pl/shipping.php

Οι τιμές των προϊόντων δεν περιέχουν Φ.Π.Α. 23%. Στην ευρωπαική ένωση μπορείς να τα πάρεις χωρίς Φ.Π.Α. μόνο αν διαθέτεις Ευρωπαικό Α.Φ.Μ.

_VAT (Value Added Tax)
All products prices are listed without VAT (Value Added Tax). VAT rate in POLAND is equal to 23%. Customers from European Union may buy all our products without VAT only when provide VALID European VAT ID Number. Otherwise the invoice will be issued with addition of 23% VAT Tax._ 

Μην ξεχνάς και τα shipping costs.
Πχ. 1 κιλό = 19.27 USD
http://www.interprojekt.com.pl/fastquote.php

----------


## tsatasos

JB172 ευχαριστώ, τα έχω υπόψη μου αυτά που λες.

----------


## Nikiforos

Είναι σίγουρο ότι στις τιμές πάει +23% φπα? γιατί αν πάει και ο ΦΠΑ και βάλουμε και μεταφορικά εστω +10 ευρώ που ανάλογα το βάρος μπορεί να είναι και μέχρι και +30 ευρώ πάνω, τότε με το www.e-wifi.gr βγαίνουν παρόμοιες οι τιμές! κοίταξα μερικά RB's και το routerstation pro. Aν υπολογίσουμε και χρόνους αναμονής αλλά και ότι αν συμβεί κάτι ακόμα και αν ισχύει εγγύηση βάλε μεταφορικά + διπλούς χρόνους αναμονές τότε δεν αξίζει!

----------


## papashark

Βεβαιότατο είναι ότι βάζεις και 23% ΦΠΑ.

Ακόμα και με τιμολόγιο να αγοράσεις με εταιρεία (αυτό που κάποιο λανθασμένα αναφέρουν ως "εταιρικό ΑΦΜ"), θα χρεωθείς εδώ τον ΦΠΑ στην πρώτη δήλωση ΦΠΑ που θα κάνεις (τώρα αν η εταιρεία έχει πιστωτικό ΦΠΑ ή όχι, αν μπορεί να το περάσει ως πάγια, ή πρέπει να το μεταπουλήσει είναι άλλη ιστορία)

----------


## chrismarine

αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει τον τελευταίο χρόνο με τις αλλεπάλληλες αυξήσεις του φ.π.α ,είναι μια αποπληθωριστική τάση στις εγχώριες αγορές δικτυακού εξοπλισμού ,αυτό πιστεύω οφείλεται εκτός τις κρίσης που μαστίζει τις τσέπες μας ,στην κρίση -αδράνεια που περνάει το δίκτυο μας από την άποψη περαιτέρω εξέλιξης ,καθώς πολλά e-καταστήματα οφείλουν την ύπαρξη τους στο awmn για ευνοήτους λόγους !
γενικότερα δεν συμφέρει η δεν αξίζει τον κόπο πλέων η αγορά από το εξωτερικό .
σε όποιον περισσεύουν χρήματα καλύτερα να τα αξιοποιεί στην εγχώρια αγορά !!

----------


## Nikiforos

δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς τι εννοείς, πάντως το κόστος αν συμφέρει δλδ η αγορά απο το εξωτερικό είναι ανάλογα τι αγοράζεις! για το συγκεκριμένο site αυτά που κοίταξα έβγαιναν ίδιες τιμές και εδώ! εγώ αγοράζω από ebay βασικά δλδ το έχω λιώσει που βρίσκω πάρα πολύ φτηνά πράγματα και μερικά δεν υπάρχουν καν στην Ελλάδα. Αν όμως εννοείς αποκλειστικά και μόνο για wifi μαγαζιά μάλλον έχεις δίκιο τότε!

----------


## chrismarine

φυσικά στα γνωστά μας wifi μαγαζιά αναφέρομαι , ο νόμος της προσφοράς και ζήτησης ,πχ δεν υπάρχει αγοραστικό ενδιαφέρων από το awmn ,ως επακόλουθο η τιμής της cm9 από παρά κάτι 40 ευρώ να πέσει στα 24 !!
αλλά ας μην επεκταθούμε γιατί θα πάει αλλού το θέμα.

----------


## papashark

> φυσικά στα γνωστά μας wifi μαγαζιά αναφέρομαι , ο νόμος της προσφοράς και ζήτησης ,πχ δεν υπάρχει αγοραστικό ενδιαφέρων από το awmn ,ως επακόλουθο η τιμής της cm9 από παρά κάτι 40 ευρώ να πέσει στα 24 !!
> αλλά ας μην επεκταθούμε γιατί θα πάει αλλού το θέμα.


Μην ζείτε στον μικρόκοσμο σας...  :: 

Τα μαγαζιά έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερους τζίρους στα ασύρματα από κόσμο εκτός awmn, είτε για ιδιωτική χρήση, είτε για επαγγελματική.

----------


## chrismarine

αν είναι έτσι , γιατί εναντιώθηκαν (τα wifi -shops) κατά των γνωστών παραμαγαζων μέσα από τον μικρόκοσμο του awmn ? αν όπως λες η αγορά του awmn είναι μικρόκοσμος και τζίροι απέξω τόσο υψηλοί που δεν αντιλέγω σίγουρα είναι υψηλοί ,έτσι ώστε όμως να μην μπορεί να συγκριθεί ,γιατί ασχολήθηκαν με αυτό το μερίδιο αγοράς ,και το χτύπημα του παρά εμπορείου μέσα από το αμδα ?
και πως εξηγείς την πτώση των τιμών μετά από τις απανωτές αυξήσεις στον φπα ?

----------


## gas

> αν είναι έτσι , γιατί εναντιώθηκαν (τα wifi -shops) κατά των γνωστών παραμαγαζων μέσα από τον μικρόκοσμο του awmn ? αν όπως λες η αγορά του awmn είναι μικρόκοσμος και τζίροι απέξω τόσο υψηλοί που δεν αντιλέγω σίγουρα είναι υψηλοί ,έτσι ώστε όμως να μην μπορεί να συγκριθεί ,γιατί ασχολήθηκαν με αυτό το μερίδιο αγοράς ,και το χτύπημα του παρά εμπορείου μέσα από το αμδα ?
> και πως εξηγείς την πτώση των τιμών μετά από τις απανωτές αυξήσεις στον φπα ?


Πες τα χρυσοστομε!πες τα
Απλα μολις αρχισαν απο εδω να κυκλοφορουν cm9 me 15E εριξαν το κερδος τους απο 300% στο 100% και τις δινουν 24Ε.

Τελικα ναι πλεον δεν προκύπτει ιδιαιτερο οφελος για αγορες απο το εξωτερικο στα ειδη που χρησιμοποιουνται εδω και συμφωνω οτι ειναι καλυτερα να αγοραζουμε απο εδω ετσι οπως εχουν διαμορφωθει οι τιμες στα γνωστα μαγαζια.

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι, κεγώ από τη μια δεν είμαι υπέρ στο να αγοράζουμε απέξω. Κυρίως λόγω εγγύησης επιστροφής σε περίπτωση που κάτι έχει πρόβλημα, αλλά και για να στηρίζουμε την ελληνική αγορά.

Από την άλλη όμως σκέφτομαι ότι αν έχει μεγάλη διαφορά στην τιμή (30-50% κάτω) και πρόκειται για μεγάλη ποσότητα συμφέρει.

Εξάλλου και το ελληνικό e-shop απέξω θα τα πάρει και θα μου τα πουλήσει, γιατί να μην τα δώσω κατευθείαν εγώ έξω...

Πάνω σαυτό που ρώτησα, έχει αγοράσει άλλος από αυτό το κατάστημα, είναι εντάξει, έμπιστο, γρήγορο, σωστό?

----------


## tolias

έχω παραγγείλει από το συγκεκριμένο καταστημα. έχει πολύ καλο σύστημα αποστολής που ελέγχεις ακριβώς και ανά πασα στιγμή το δέμα σου, και που βρίσκετε. οι τιμές πάντως μην σας μπερδεύουν. με φόρους κάι μεταφορικά είναι περίπου το ίδιο με το να παραγγείλεις από ελλάδα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Αν τα βρισκω φτηνότερα τα προτιμώ και ας είναι και από Κινα! (βλεπε www.chinavasion.com) και με μια χαρά εγγύηση, ναι την έχω δοκιμάσει! όπως προτιμώ και το ebay, παντα όμως ψάχνω! αν θέλουν οποιος και να είναι αυτός, οτι και αν ειναι αυτό, να ψωνιζουμε από Ελλάδα να ρίξουν τις τιμές! απλά πράγματα! για το συγκεκριμενο site όμως πραγματικά δεν συμφέρει (τουλάχιστον σε ότι κοιταξα) γιατι στις τιμές πάει +ΦΠΑ 23% και +μεταφορικά οποτέ μιλάμε για ίδιες τιμές ή παραπλήσιες με μαγαζιών εδώ! πχ προτιμώ να αγοράζω από το www.e-wifi.gr

----------


## tsatasos

Μόλις μου ήρθε μια παραγγελία από το συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα και όλα μα όλα μια χαρά.

----------

